# My Brand New Website!



## NoamC (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I'm proud to present my new website.
Eeveryone is more than welcome to pay a visit at:
http://www.noamchen.com

Any feedback would be much appreciated.
Thanks and good day,

Noam.C


----------



## agompert (Mar 4, 2010)

I love the photography on the site nice work.  My only problem with the site itself it the thumbnails on the left hand side.  It takes quite a while to scroll down to view more pictures.  It would probably make me just not take the time to view them.


----------



## NoamC (Mar 4, 2010)

I see.
Thank you for the feedback agompert!


----------



## ArtphotoasiA (Mar 6, 2010)

The photo are superb but the website is too small.....  is fine with 800x600 px resolution but now nearly no one use that kind of resolution it should be at leats 1024x768 otherwise thumbnails and photoitself are really smallto be appreciated. 
Make it bigger you deserve better !

Example in my web I  used a javascript that enlarge the photo to fit the whole screen... this is a solution, maybe not the only one.


----------



## changeDworld (Mar 6, 2010)

use some transitions in your photo gallery...

keep all pics like a grid in main space n when user clicks a pic let the zoome pic be shown in a popup over your website... so ur photo attains a focus and there u can also
specify next and previous and a close button...

u can achieve it by jquery or flash 

search the templetes avail on net... ull get an idea wat i wana say...
i also agree wid "ArtphotoasiA" that site is small

make ur site for 1152 x 1024 resolution it will work best...

by d way ur pics are  very cool... i liked them all....
good wrk....
good lck


----------



## NoamC (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks guys for your suggestions.
I'll keep that in mind, perhaps at some point I could make changes, to better suit the site for all users.
Many thanks for the feedback, I appreciate that!


----------



## megstpeter (Mar 6, 2010)

I think others have made valid points, but I do like it. I am the kind of girl who loves simple things and with photography you don't want too much distracting from the photos. 

I liked it!


----------



## NoamC (Mar 7, 2010)

And simplicity was the main idea here, having a simple user-friendly format, giving center stage to the photography. So I'm glad you said that 

Still I'm learning from any of the feedback, so it's all appreciated.


----------



## BKMOOD (Mar 11, 2010)

Website is fine.  Pictures are great.  However, I find myself getting a little restless waiting for pictures to show up after you click on them.  Maybe my computer is just slow today.  Either way, after a couple clicks of waiting, I just gave up and left.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Mar 15, 2010)

i really enjoyed your website and photos...great job.


----------



## NoamC (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you so much


----------

